# Zapco Dpn version 1.41 is out.



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

I just got my new Zapco Dsp6 in the other day and notice that their is a version 1.41 to take over the version 1.40. I have no idea what the difference is but if anyone is interested I have it.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Can you shoot me a copy? paulvina at gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Can you shoot me a copy? paulvina at gmail.com
> 
> Thanks!


good luck, I've never been able to send 1.4 to anyone over a free or typical email account, it's just over the size limit.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Weird, GMail lets me send and receive HUGE files all the time. But he can always zipit and put it on rapidshare or something. Worst case, maybe Robert has it hosted online somewhere already.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Weird, GMail lets me send and receive HUGE files all the time. But he can always zipit and put it on rapidshare or something. Worst case, maybe Robert has it hosted online somewhere already.


Yea tried to send it to you thru yahoo didnt work here is a link thru rapid share though.

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

thanks for the link, off to update mine too


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Guys I don't know if you had to d this but it would not load up for me until I rebooted the computer just some fyi there.

Also if anyone can figure out the difference plz post it up.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Will do. I'm downloading it now. I think you couldn't send it because Yahoo! limits file sizes.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't see a difference. Looks like maybe all behind the scene updates


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Talked to robert today about this he said their is nothing new they just put a new number on it.... Must of been a minor fix to not tell me anything.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

He told me it has a master password so you don't have to type it in every time but I didn't look to hard to see how to set it up.


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

paul, did you receive 1.41 update?
shoot me an email por favor.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Fixtion said:


> paul, did you receive 1.41 update?
> shoot me an email por favor.


I linked it up for dl you know.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Fixtion said:


> paul, did you receive 1.41 update?
> shoot me an email por favor.


See below.



trunks9_us said:


> I linked it up for dl you know.


Honestly, if you have v1.4, don't bother. Robert said the difference is so minor you don't even have to update the amps. If they're loaded with 1.4 and your DPN is 1.41 it'll fire right up, no load errors or anything. If I'd know that I wouldn't have done it either. 

But in any case it works just like 1.4. I just need to see about the master password thing.


----------



## ilcibernetico (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello, I'm Italian and I search a DPN 1.41 for upgrade my Zapco DCS amp.
Do you have it?
Thanks


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


File is not there anymore. I gave it to him on megaupload earlier today.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

werd


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

If the two are that close I'm just going to leave 1.40 on mine until there is a major change. Thanks for the update though.


----------



## bt2580 (Mar 20, 2009)

New member here, but I do have a a DC650.6 & a DC1000.4. I would like to update the programming on both my amps and DRC-SL.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
B


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

RTFM. 

Seriously, the procedure is in the manual.


----------



## bt2580 (Mar 20, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> RTFM.
> 
> Seriously, the procedure is in the manual.


Thanks...I have the 'manual' in paper and electronic version...What I am after is the latest version of the software. 

My DRC-SL & DC650.6 are runnng on v1.20...Yes that old. The new addition, the DC1000.4 is setup with a newer version, and I cannot get it to read the older v1.20. 

My thought was to just upgrade the whole system to the latest.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You don't EVER want to downgrade. As for the latest version you need to READ the posts, it's been linked to twice and the thread isn't even 2 pages long yet.


----------



## bt2580 (Mar 20, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> You don't EVER want to downgrade. As for the latest version you need to READ the posts, it's been linked to twice and the thread isn't even 2 pages long yet.



Seriously. I ALREADY tried the link...It does not work for me.


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

link has been down for awhile.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

bt2580 said:


> Seriously. I ALREADY tried the link...It does not work for me.


You kinda neglected to mention that. 

I had 1.4 in my email but I must have deleted it. I'll see if I still have the setup files somewhere. 1.41 adds NOTHING over 1.4. The password fix isn't in 1.41.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

The Link dies after 10 people.. I'm on 1.2v for my DSP6.. What changes with the new versions?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Shoot a PM to [email protected] and he can give you the specifics. I've lost track at this point.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## bt2580 (Mar 20, 2009)

trunks9_us said:


> RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


Thanks for posting the link. I downloaded it earlier and have everything up and running now.


----------



## audisoner 596 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey guys,
I need the driver software for these digital amp. 
Is the driver also included in the DPN ver1.41?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The driver should be bundled in every version.


----------



## audisoner 596 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks, I found it where I have it downloaded.


----------



## jumareal1 (Apr 27, 2009)

ilcibernetico said:


> Hello, I'm Italian and I search a DPN 1.41 for upgrade my Zapco DCS amp.
> Do you have it?
> Thanks


Hi all, I'm italian too and I have a problem... I have only the 1.20v and I not have drivers 
Anyone have the DC1000.4 driver? I'm not able to find it in the net...


----------



## DjEvo86 (May 17, 2009)

jumareal1 said:


> Hi all, I'm italian too and I have a problem... I have only the 1.20v and I not have drivers
> Anyone have the DC1000.4 driver? I'm not able to find it in the net...


i am italian too and i have all drivers for 1.20. Call me in wishper when u will be here


----------



## matthew (Jun 7, 2009)

If someone would please repost this I'd really appreciate it. I'm still on 1.2.


----------



## CoreyC (Mar 11, 2009)

Can someone reupload the new software?


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

i got adc360.4 today (thx Mark  ) but i dont have the software to run it on my pc, somebody help as i wanted to play with it today!!!


----------



## GM-E39 (Nov 11, 2008)

I know this is a old thread, but I am in need of a newer ver. of the software. Does anyone still have this available for me to down load.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EROracing (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey i need the 1.41 software also can anyone setup a file share for us guys who really need this it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks 

Eddie


----------



## distronic (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello,

I would also appreciate it if someone would upload the latest software for us. I have v1.32 and would like the 1.4/1.41 version. Thank you!


----------



## EROracing (Apr 11, 2008)

i have the new software 1.41 now. I can try and email it, if anyone wants send me a pm with your email.


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> See below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you ever figure out how the master password works? It'll be great not having to type the password everytime you start your network..

BUMP


----------



## Chayse (Nov 23, 2010)

I recently picked up a DC Ref amp 2nd hand. It didn't come with the Software in the box. Does anyone have it up somewhere for download?

Thanks.

Fred


----------



## tornaido_3927 (Nov 23, 2009)

Index of /zapco 

Pretty sure that version is 1.4, not sure if you're after the latest or if it's worth it, but this is where I found the version that's working for me..


----------



## Chayse (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for that. I was able to get it downloaded. Hopefully I'll be able to try it out soon.


----------



## donz88 (Jan 30, 2014)

I am looking for the 1.41 or 1.4 software. Can someone help me out? Couldnt find it anywhere online. Thx guys!


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

donz88 said:


> I am looking for the 1.41 or 1.4 software. Can someone help me out? Couldnt find it anywhere online. Thx guys!


Call or email John at Zapco and he will be happy to email it to you.


----------

